# Coat feels coarse and dry



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Since starting RAW I noticed that Jax's coat doesn't feel as soft. She was on TOTW Salmon. She gets a good variety of chicken, beef, pork, fish, venison, turkey.

What is she missing? I haven't added salmon oil yet. TOTW has sweet potatoes, blueberries, etc. Should I make a veggie mash for her with this stuff?


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I would add the salmon oil. She could also be adjusting. Sometimes when I put a dog on raw, it will shed a lot and sort of appear to de-tox, then grow back a glorious coat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She does seem to be shedding quite a bit and some new tan sprinkling showing up on her shoulders.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

How long has it been since you switched to 100% raw? I ask as kibble is often over supplemented with vitamins and minerals. The body can store some extra reserves of these vitamins and minerals and use them if it needs them. So if it hasn't been long since you switched, even if you are missing something, the body should compensate for a while.

As far as if you are missing something- you could be. There is no way to know without learning what nutrients the dog needs and whats in the foods your feeding. I could guess and say maybe zinc and or iodine as both are limited in the food I feed so I must supplement them and both are important for skin and coat.

I also read about the temperament issues you are experiencing where it was suggested to test for thyroid. Thyroid can cause coat problems too so that may be something to consider.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

If you add salmon oil you will also have to add Vit E - this is necessary for balance. I neglected to do this when I first started out, and the result was a faded coat...... the color came back when I added in the E. 

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

July 31st was when she started. Her coat issue is different than Banshee's (who has confirmed thyroid problems) Banshee's coat actually then just fell out. I don't remember it being coarse though.

What foods should be added so she gets a better vitamin regiment? What does the tripe add? What does Salmon oil add other than the omega's?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How much Salmon oil to Vit E?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I get the liquid salmon oil which already has the vitamin E included.
This is what I get - 
http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/produ...-6397-groupName

I didn't experience it with my dogs, but have heard of many others who have...so that may be what you're going through?

Here is an article about tripe -
http://www.admirationwellness.com/greenTripe1of5.html

If you're not far from Washington NJ there is a place that sells it there - just thought I'd toss that out there in case you happen to be close!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks phgsd! I'm about 5 hours from NJ but maybe they can ship it to me? I'll get this ordered to see if that helps her coat.

(and if she is having thyroid problems I don't believe anything nutritional supp. will help if Banshee is any indication)


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I feed organ meat as well as the items you mentioned - no more than 10% of the total diet, so about twice a week. Chicken gizzards and hearts, kidney, liver all ground up together. It's a pretty rich mix, so you don't want to overdo it. (Plus the liver is a repository for toxins it helps remove from the body.) I also add supplements 3 - 4 times a week which I purchase on-line from http://www.b-naturals.com I use either Daily Blend or Immune Blend, and Green Blend (lots of helpful things like kelp and alfalfa.)
There are people who don't believe in adding anything (prey diet) but I think this is misguided. Unless you are feeding the ENTIRE animal ( incl brains, spleen, pancreas, lungs, etc etc) and you have wild caught unadulterated game, your dog needs supplementation. They simply can't get everything they need from the food even if it is raw. 

One caveat I have about the liquid form of Salmon Oil is the loss of potency - I only use the capsules (1000 mg), they stay viable far longer. If you choose the cap method it is 1000mg per 20 lbs body weight - dogs over 50 lbs add (1) 400IU vit E tab. (Note: if you are adding a supplement which has Vit E included in it, and the amount is sufficient, you don't need to add it again. I only drop in the 400 IU tab on days when I'm not adding the supplements.) 

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Addendum to above - I also feed beef heart and coarse ground tripe twice a week. The tripe is rich in digestive enzymes, very good for your dogs gut. The smell and appearance will clear your house, but dogs absolutely love it and will wolf it down as if it is the most sublime delicacy....

_________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just an FYI - chicken gizzards and hearts are muscle meat, not organ meat.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She gets liver every day (at 10% of her diet). Gizzards and hearts are muscle meat as far as I know. The Immune Blend looks like it's great for antioxidonts. I'm at work right now so can't look at it further but will in the next couple of days. Thanks Susan!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Effie325 was right! Jax seemed to shed alot last week and this week her coat is nice and silky again. She was even complimented on how shiny her coat was today at the soccer game.


----------

